# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  B&B in Bed

## tammyy2j

Apparently Brenda and Bob will hit the sheets

----------


## lizann

No Bob gets with Brenda's daughter Gennie

----------


## angel_eyes87

Thats just plain wrong :Sick:  , what about Viv :Searchme:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I thought Brenda was with Terry or has that ended.

----------


## angel_eyes87

Brenda is still with Terry, she has moved in with him now, so it is getting serious. Bob and Gennie apparantly get together :Sick:   what is it with dodgy characters getting together in soaps, I just don't get it.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

If they want to give Gennie a boyfriend why not get her together with Marlon he's single and we all know the Dingles like to keep it in the family.  pairing her up with a man old enough to be her father is just wrong.

----------


## angel_eyes87

I agree Marlon would have been a far more better suiting for Gennie, didn't Gennie fancy Eli when she arrived, dont get this pairing at all, its just plain wrong

----------

